# B-36



## ivanotter (Nov 12, 2012)

All,

I read that the crew amounted to *15 people* on the B-36/
15? very small cockpit, very small area.

15? inclusive of the lady with the tea trolley? 

Obviously you should have more than one crew as it could stay up there for 40 hours, but 15? 

What did they all do?

Ivan


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2012)

check this out...

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - B-36 Interior - please post images


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 12, 2012)

Good stuff there Flyboy


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks. Those are great pics. And the drawings even better!

Just about the tea lady was spot-on as well.

Ivan


----------



## msxyz (Nov 13, 2012)

ivanotter said:


> 15? inclusive of the lady with the tea trolley?


LOL! 

Add 2-3 in the toilets/restrooms at any time!


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, serious:

What did they all do?

15 is still a lot. Can't make out 15 seats from the pics.
Ivan


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 13, 2012)

_"The B-36 was originally manned by a crew of 15. Crew positions included pilot, co-pilot, two navigators, bombardier, flight engineer, radio operator, radar operator, two ECM operators and five gunners.



Read more: Specifications for the B36 Peace Maker | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/info_8241230_specifications-b36-peace-maker.html#ixzz2C8iCkHns"_


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks.

That was the missing piece of info I failed to locate.

Still quite a lot of people.

Yours,


----------



## tyrodtom (Nov 14, 2012)

Seeing as the B-24 had 11 crew, and was less than half the size, I don't see 15 as being that big a crew, on some sites they list the crew of the B36 as 13. 
Having 2 navigators and 2 ECW people add up. In some WW2 bombers, some crew did double duty, as gunners and other crew positions.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2012)

I met a man today who was a B-36 mechanic/crew member. 

If anyone has any questions, I can ask him the next time I see him. I should see him about once a month.


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Adler,

That would be very appreciated.

I wonder what he will say about it all?

Yours,


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just look at the cruise speed and the max range. Do the math and add up the hours in flight that entails and then make a determination of whether they needed a relief crew or not.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2012)

ivanotter said:


> Hi Adler,
> 
> That would be very appreciated.
> 
> ...



Well, what questions do you have?


----------



## J.A.W. (Mar 19, 2013)

When they stripped the RB PRU/ELINT versions, those big birds got right up there ceiling-wise,beyond interception, dunno if the nuke toting jobs would ever have got past the Migs though..Chuck Yager thought not..


----------

